# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  نوع,,وشكل,,,ولون,,وطول____!شعرك!__!!شخصيتك!!

## الوسادة

الاسود: 

صاحبة هذا اللون تملك شخصيه قويه ومبهره انسانيه تحب الظهور عصبيه تغضب من امور بسيطه وتصبح حليمه في امور صعبه تحب التجدد في كل شي دون تردد ولكنها تتردد كثيراً في تغيير لون شعرها ومن الصعب بأن تقوم بتغييره على الرغم انها متجدده ، انسانيه هادئه ورومانسيه 
........................................... 


الشعر البني الغامق: 

انسانيه غربيه في طباعها فأحياناً تجدها انطوائيه واحياناً تجدها اجتماعيه تحب الاطفال لدرجة تمثيلها لهم. تسعى للشهره بشكل بسيط خجوله ومندفعه وايضاً متجدده وكثيرا ماتقوم بتغيير لون شعرها لأنها اشعر بالملل من كل شي يحيط بها. 
........................................ 


الشعر الكستنائي: 

غريبه جداً جداً وعاطفه لدرجه لاتحتمل ولكنها خبيثه ومتشائمه من كل شيء انها انسانه متسرعه في قراراتها مندفعه في حل الامور كلها مهما كان عظمتها ولكن يشهد لها الجميع بانها طموحه علماً وتحب الاضواء ويهمها الرجل الثري والجميل وتحب الجمال علماً بأنها فوضويه جداً جداً لدرجة تكرهها هي. 
......................................... 


الشعر الأشقر بأنواعه: 

انسانه متمسكه بجمالها ولكنها لاتثق بنفسها كثيراً وغالباً ماتراها مرتبكه ومنفعله فهي انسانه بيتوتيه وتحب الانطلاق مع كل غريب وعجيب تحب الناس وبعضهن تعتمد بجمالها على لون شعرها لأنه محبب لدى الجميع رجالاً كانوا أو نساء. 
.............................................. 



الأشكال: 
من المعروف بأن الشعر له شكلان 
1-الكثيف 
2-الخفيف 
................................ 

صاحبة الشعر الكثيف: 

انسانه هادئه وطموحه ولكن تصادف الكثير من العقبات والتي تمر عليها بسلام انها ذواقه ومتظائله تسعى دائماً لإحاطة شعرها بشيئ يلم بعثرته واحياناً تكره نفسها من كثافة وغزارة شعرها لأنها تعتبره لا يليق بأنوثتها على الرغم انه اكثر جاذبيه وجمال من الشعر الخفيف. 
....................................... 

صاحبة الشعر الخفيف: 

تحب البساطه وتسعى للأطفال دائماً انسانه تشعر بعدم الإستقرار حتى ولو كانت مستقره يائسه نوعاً ما تحب تغيير لون شعرها كثيراً حتى لاينتبه الآخرين لضعفه تقوم باظهاره بأي شكل من الاشكال ولكن وعلى الرغم من كل معاناتها منه فهي تعتز به اكثر من صاحبة الشعر الكثيف. 
.................................................. .................. 

نوعيته: 

الشعر الناعم: 

شخصيه بسيطه متردده في كثير من الاعمال انسانيه قليلاً ماتجيدها استغلاليه فلا تجيد استغلال وقتها ولا علاقاتها على الرغم انها اجتماعيه بطبعها الا انها خجوله في كثير من الاشياء. 
.................................................. ... 


الشعر المتوسط الملمس: 

انسانه عصبيه ويأتي الامر على حسب الظروف التي تمر فهي انسانه طموحه ولكنها تشعر بالتذبذب وعدم الاستقرار على الرغم انها قليلاً ماتشعر بهذا الامر الا انها تكرهه بنفسها وتشعر بأته يعيبها او يؤذيها. 
.................................................. ..... 
الشعر المجعد: 

انسانه تملك شخصيه قويه ومرحه جداً وهادئه طموحه تعشق الاستقرار تسعى للتجديد ولكنها تشعر احياناً بالملل الناتج عن ارهاقها في ايجاد الشكل المناسب لظهورها على الرغم من ذلك هي انسانه متفائله وتسعى للأطفال. 
.................................................. ........ 
اطوال: 

الشعر الطويل: 

يدل على هدوء وحب الرومانسيه والوحده والحياة الفكلوريه اي الإلتزام بالاصالة وصاحبة هذا الشعر انسانه معتدله هادئه دقيقه في اي عمل تقوم بعمله لاتنظر لشيء بقدر ماتنظر لعملها ونجاحها ولكن بالرغم من كل هذا تجدها انسانه خجوله وإنطوائيه. 
.............................................. 


الشعر المتوسط يصل لنصف الظهر: 

كثيراً مايقال عنها متعجرفه ولكن مظهرها الخارجي لايفسر مابداخلها فهي انسانه محبوبه ولطيفه طيبه ولكنها حريصه جداً ودقيقه ولا تحب ان يتصورها الناس بشكل يختلف عن حقيقتها فهي انسانه عادله وتصلح بأن تكون محاميه او محققه او باحثه. 
.................................................. .. 

الشعر المكتف ( الكاريه ) 

يقال بأنها انسانه بسيطه ومرحه ومتجدده تحب الانطلاق للأفضل في دنيا الموضه انسانه منظمه ولكن على الرغم من تنظيمها فهي انسانه عشوائيه وتجدها في بعض الاحيان منظمه في شكلها فقط اما عملها تشعر وكأنها مجبوره عليه فهي إمرأه لاتصلح بالعمل الحسابي انما العمل البسيط والذي لايأخذ وقتها والذي تعتقد بأن صديقتها اولى الناس به. 
.................................................. ............ 
الشعر القصير: 

انسانه مستهزه في الامور الشخصيه وجديه في عملها فعندما تراها تشعر بأنها انسانه لامباليه بكل شؤون حياتها على الرغم انها انسانه عمليه وللحقيقه هي مستهتره في علاقتها بالناس لانها تعتقد بأن البشر لن ينقذها فهي شخصيه غريبه جداً ومن الصعب فهمها منطلقه لكنها حنونه جداً فلا تسعى لظلم او جرح انسان

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لشعر البني الغامق: 

انسانيه غربيه في طباعها فأحياناً تجدها انطوائيه واحياناً تجدها اجتماعيه تحب الاطفال لدرجة تمثيلها لهم. تسعى للشهره بشكل بسيط خجوله ومندفعه وايضاً متجدده وكثيرا ماتقوم بتغيير لون شعرها لأنها اشعر بالملل من كل شي يحيط بها. 

صاحبة الشعر الكثيف: 

انسانه هادئه وطموحه ولكن تصادف الكثير من العقبات والتي تمر عليها بسلام انها ذواقه ومتظائله تسعى دائماً لإحاطة شعرها بشيئ يلم بعثرته واحياناً تكره نفسها من كثافة وغزارة شعرها لأنها تعتبره لا يليق بأنوثتها على الرغم انه اكثر جاذبيه وجمال من الشعر الخفيف. 

الشعر الطويل: 

يدل على هدوء وحب الرومانسيه والوحده والحياة الفكلوريه اي الإلتزام بالاصالة وصاحبة هذا الشعر انسانه معتدله هادئه دقيقه في اي عمل تقوم بعمله لاتنظر لشيء بقدر ماتنظر لعملها ونجاحها ولكن بالرغم من كل هذا تجدها انسانه خجوله وإنطوائيه. 

الشعر المتوسط الملمس: 

انسانه عصبيه ويأتي الامر على حسب الظروف التي تمر فهي انسانه طموحه ولكنها تشعر بالتذبذب وعدم الاستقرار على الرغم انها قليلاً ماتشعر بهذا الامر الا انها تكرهه بنفسها وتشعر بأته يعيبها او يؤذيها.

----------


## سنفورة

الشعر البني الغامق: 

انسانيه غربيه في طباعها فأحياناً تجدها انطوائيه واحياناً تجدها اجتماعيه تحب الاطفال لدرجة تمثيلها لهم. تسعى للشهره بشكل بسيط خجوله ومندفعه وايضاً متجدده وكثيرا ماتقوم بتغيير لون شعرها لأنها اشعر بالملل من كل شي يحيط بها

ولا وحدة مني على كل حال شكرا كتييييييييييير

----------


## الوسادة

> لشعر البني الغامق: 
> 
> انسانيه غربيه في طباعها فأحياناً تجدها انطوائيه واحياناً تجدها اجتماعيه تحب الاطفال لدرجة تمثيلها لهم. تسعى للشهره بشكل بسيط خجوله ومندفعه وايضاً متجدده وكثيرا ماتقوم بتغيير لون شعرها لأنها اشعر بالملل من كل شي يحيط بها. 
> 
> صاحبة الشعر الكثيف: 
> 
> انسانه هادئه وطموحه ولكن تصادف الكثير من العقبات والتي تمر عليها بسلام انها ذواقه ومتظائله تسعى دائماً لإحاطة شعرها بشيئ يلم بعثرته واحياناً تكره نفسها من كثافة وغزارة شعرها لأنها تعتبره لا يليق بأنوثتها على الرغم انه اكثر جاذبيه وجمال من الشعر الخفيف. 
> 
> الشعر الطويل: 
> ...



شخصية حلوة كتير و خصوصي مع الغمازات هههههههه 

منورة زمردة

----------


## الوسادة

> الشعر البني الغامق: 
> 
> انسانيه غربيه في طباعها فأحياناً تجدها انطوائيه واحياناً تجدها اجتماعيه تحب الاطفال لدرجة تمثيلها لهم. تسعى للشهره بشكل بسيط خجوله ومندفعه وايضاً متجدده وكثيرا ماتقوم بتغيير لون شعرها لأنها اشعر بالملل من كل شي يحيط بها
> 
> ولا وحدة مني على كل حال شكرا كتييييييييييير


على كل حال شكرا عالمرور

----------


## roba.ahmed

الشعر البني الغامق: 

انسانيه غربيه في طباعها فأحياناً تجدها انطوائيه واحياناً تجدها اجتماعيه تحب الاطفال لدرجة تمثيلها لهم. تسعى للشهره بشكل بسيط خجوله ومندفعه وايضاً متجدده وكثيرا ماتقوم بتغيير لون شعرها لأنها اشعر بالملل من كل شي يحيط بها

الشعر المتوسط الملمس: 

انسانه عصبيه ويأتي الامر على حسب الظروف التي تمر فهي انسانه طموحه ولكنها تشعر بالتذبذب وعدم الاستقرار على الرغم انها قليلاً ماتشعر بهذا الامر الا انها تكرهه بنفسها وتشعر بأته يعيبها او يؤذيها


الشعر المتوسط يصل لنصف الظهر: 

كثيراً مايقال عنها متعجرفه ولكن مظهرها الخارجي لايفسر مابداخلها فهي انسانه محبوبه ولطيفه طيبه ولكنها حريصه جداً ودقيقه ولا تحب ان يتصورها الناس بشكل يختلف عن حقيقتها فهي انسانه عادله وتصلح بأن تكون محاميه او محققه او باحثه

----------


## marwa hawatmeh

لشعر البني الغامق: 

انسانيه غربيه في طباعها فأحياناً تجدها انطوائيه واحياناً تجدها اجتماعيه تحب الاطفال لدرجة تمثيلها لهم. تسعى للشهره بشكل بسيط خجوله ومندفعه وايضاً متجدده وكثيرا ماتقوم بتغيير لون شعرها لأنها اشعر بالملل من كل شي يحيط بها. 
ana

----------


## princes123

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

